# Neue Steckdosenleiste?! ~ Auf was achten?



## Kusarr (24. Juli 2013)

hallo,

mache mir schon länger Gedanken über die Sicherheit meiner aktuellen Leiste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 ... *hust* die ham wir schon ewig daheim, ich kann nix dafür xD 

Nun ja auf jedenfall sieht diese Leiste nach nem 1€-Produkt aus und nicht sonderlich Sicher. Da hat man ja Angst um seinen PC ^^"

Also dachte ich mir ich kauf mal ne neue, vernünftige. Nur was für eine? Auf was achten?
Habe gehört "Brennstuhl" soll sehr gut sein.
Überspannschutz wäre eig auch Pflicht oder?

Wie wäre es mit Brennenstuhl Premium-Protect-Line Steckdosenleiste (6-fach, 60.000 A)? Leider schon teurer wie ich dachte ...

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2013)

Die Leisten von Brennenstuhl sind teuer, ja. Aber die Qualität ist um jeden Zweifel erhaben (habe selbst so eine, hört sich dämlich an aber hier ist "Made in Germany" tatsächlich noch das was es sein sollte^^). Frequenzfilter ist drin, Überspannungsschutz/Sicherung ist drin, angebrachte Schalter sind wie auch der Rest des Gehäuses extrem stabil und hochwertig.

Meiner Meinung nach eine Investition die sich lohnt - alleine ja schon deswegen weil das Gerät theoretisch ewig hält. Wenn du die Leiste 20 Jahre benutzt biste bei ner Abschreibung von 20 Cent im Monat 
Nein im Ernst, für empfindlichere Geräte wie PC und besonders (aufgrund des Frequenzfilters) hochwertige Audiokomponenten ist sowas sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Kusarr (24. Juli 2013)

okay, vielen Dank für deinen Rat

Dann werd ich mir die Leiste holen


----------



## Icedaft (25. Juli 2013)

Die gibt es im Übrigen auch mit Fußschalter - sehr angenehm.


----------



## Kusarr (25. Juli 2013)

Fußschalter? also meine derzeitige (siehe oben) mach ich immer mim fuß an/aus O.o


----------



## SimonG (25. Juli 2013)

Ich habe eine 4er Brennstuhl PremiumLine (ohne Protect) und die erfüllt bisher ihren Zweck tadellos. Macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck und wird bei mir auch jeden Tag mit dem Fuß bedient.
Ein paar mal hat sich bei mir die Sicherung abgeschaltet, wenn ich den Kippschalter betätigt habe. Das kam aber meistens in Verbindung mit zweifelhaften Schaltnetzteilen an einer andern Steckerleiste vor, die evtl. mit der plötzlichen Zusatzbelastung im Netz nicht klarkamen.
Da deine Hardware aber eine ganze Ecke wertvoller ist als meine , würde ich auch zur Protect-Ausführung raten. Die Teile halten nahezu ewig und damit musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Der Netztfilter ist zwar m.M.n überflüssig, da du ja ein solides Netzteil hast aber trotzdem gilt ja: Doppelt hält besser. Die Leiste ist ihr Geld jedenfalls wert.


----------



## Kusarr (25. Juli 2013)

Danke SimonG, somit sind die allerletzten zweifel auch weg, ob ich wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben soll für ne Steckerleiste.

Noch schnell in Amazon kaufen und dann ins bett


----------



## Icedaft (25. Juli 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B001AOZBWC/ref=mp_s_a_1_21?qid=1374734714&sr=8-21&pi=AC_SX110_SY190


----------



## keinnick (25. Juli 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Brennenstuhl 1159450516 Steckdosenleiste Eco-Line Comfort Switch 2 m H05VV-F 3G1,5:Amazon.de:Elektronik


 
Die Rezensionen lesen sich aber nicht soooooo beeindruckend aber für 12 Euro kann man auch keine Wunder erwarten 

@TE: Mit dem von Dir geposteten Teil machst Du nichts falsch. Wie Alk schon schrieb ist das ja quasi eine Investition für zig Jahre, die wird wohl Deine nächsten 5 Rechner überleben


----------



## MyArt (25. Juli 2013)

Hier ist sie günstiger:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Brennenstuhl Alu-Office-Line Überspannungsschutz

Ggf. reicht dir auch 4x (wenn man deine jetzige Leiste ansieht [Spitzending ])

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Brennenstuhl Premium-Protect-Line 60.000 A 4Fach


----------



## Kusarr (25. Juli 2013)

@Icedaft: mmh ... ich glaub ich bekomm auch den normalen Schalter mim Fuß aus  

@Travel: wie gesagt is schon bestellt und wegen paar Euronen mach ich eh ned lang rum ^^. 6 Stecker sollten es diesmal sein weil wie du siehst sin alle 4 belegt 

*Mal noch ne Frage zum nun gekauften Produkt:*

Kann man damit nun auch bei Gewitter am Rechner bleiben, bzw. den PC anlassen? Also ohne dass durch nen Blitzeinschlag gleich der PC flöten geht. 

Wiki:
- "Die Stromstärke einer Hauptentladung beträgt im Durchschnitt etwa 20.000 Ampere..."
- "Die Stromstärke einer Hauptentladung bei Positivblitzen wird mit bis zu 300.000 Ampere angegeben."

Ich vermuten mal selbst mit der Leiste heißt es "Bei Gewitter immer alles ausmachen!"??


----------



## Icedaft (25. Juli 2013)

Kussar, diese Leisten sind für den Fall das die Leiste versteckt verbaut werden soll. Hinter die Schreibtischverkleidung z.B. . 1,5m zusätzliches Kabel mit Schalter sind da schon recht hilfreich.


----------



## Kusarr (25. Juli 2013)

aaah .. ja ok, das klingt einleuchtend. Aber in meinem Fall wohl nicht unbedingt nötig  (kann man so nen Schalter auch nachrüsten oder gibts die nur so fertig eingebaut?)


----------



## DB1978 (26. Juli 2013)

Bisher ist mir nicht bekannt, das man so etwas nachrüsten kann.

Und bei Gewitter würde ich selbst alles ausmachen.
Sicher ist Sicher!


----------



## Kusarr (26. Juli 2013)

ok ^^ 
Dein Bild passt ja zum Thread xD


----------



## biosmanager (27. Juli 2013)

Bei etwas älteren Brennenstuhl-Modellen kann es vorkommen, dass der Schalter hängenbleibt. Das war ein Produktionsfehler der Schalter. Hatte ich vor kurzem auch schon.
Ein Brennenstuhl-Mitarbeiter versicherte mir, dass der Fehler in aktuellen Baureihen behoben ist.
Ich benutze diese Leiste, sogar schon das zweite Modell. War immer super zufrieden. Gute Verarbeitung ( bis auf den Schalter früher ). Jedoch auch etwas breiter, dafür viele Anschlüsse auf kleinem Raum.


----------



## Kusarr (27. Juli 2013)

oha, sieht krass aus die Leiste 

Meine Fußball-Steckerleiste is auch von Brennstuhl, wie ich grade gelesen hab .... also ich weiß ja ned was ich davon halten soll xD


----------



## biosmanager (27. Juli 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> Meine Fußball-Steckerleiste is auch von Brennstuhl, wie ich grade gelesen hab .... also ich weiß ja ned was ich davon halten soll xD


Natürlich stellt Brennenstuhl nicht nur Premium Produkte her, von irgendwas müssen die ja auch leben! 
Um auf dem Markt mitzumischen stellt man halt etwas hochwertige "Schrottprodukte" her, die aber sicher einer 1€ Leiste von No-Name noch meilenweit überlegen ist.
Ich kann dir einen Überspannungsschutz aber auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Die teure Hardware muss ja geschützt werden!
Noch ein Tipp:
Wenn du PowerLAN bzw. dLAN (Netzwerk über Stromnetz) benutzt darfst du diese Adapter nicht in der Leiste einstecken, sie sollten sogar an einer anderen Steckdose im Raum angebracht werden, da der Störfilter in der Leiste die modulierten Signale des PowerLANs rausfiltert.


----------



## Kusarr (27. Juli 2013)

ah interessanter tipp, danke 

WLan is glücklicherweise ein Stock unter mir überall. Reicht bis zu mir locker rauf von dem her bin ich damit bedient ^^


----------



## Alrikus (29. Juli 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> @Icedaft: mmh ... ich glaub ich bekomm auch den normalen Schalter mim Fuß aus
> 
> @Travel: wie gesagt is schon bestellt und wegen paar Euronen mach ich eh ned lang rum ^^. 6 Stecker sollten es diesmal sein weil wie du siehst sin alle 4 belegt
> 
> ...



Immer ausmachen und Stecker ziehen! Mir hat es mal bei einem Gewitter meinen Laptop und TV zerlegt - so viel Glück muss man erstmal haben 
Naja, wenigstens ist die Versicherung dafür eingesprungen. 
Btw höre ich auch zum ersten Mal dass eine "gute" Steckdosenleiste vor einem Blitzschlag schützen soll..? Selbst eine 10.000€ Leiste wird nicht gegen Blitze resistent sein..


----------



## Supeq (29. Juli 2013)

Vom Style her ist deine alte Fußballleiste aber unschlagbar


----------



## biosmanager (29. Juli 2013)

Alrikus schrieb:


> Immer ausmachen und Stecker ziehen! Mir hat es mal bei einem Gewitter meinen Laptop und TV zerlegt - so viel Glück muss man erstmal haben
> Naja, wenigstens ist die Versicherung dafür eingesprungen.
> Btw höre ich auch zum ersten Mal dass eine "gute" Steckdosenleiste vor einem Blitzschlag schützen soll..? Selbst eine 10.000€ Leiste wird nicht gegen Blitze resistent sein..



Soweit ich weiß wirkt dieser "Schutz" nur, wenn die Leiste an ist. Bei einem Gewitter würde ich also immer den Stecker ziehen und den PC gar nicht erst benutzen. 
Trotzdem würde ich eine Schutzleiste empfehlen, man weiß ja nie. Störungen im Netz können ja auch von anderen Faktoren beeinflusst werden.


----------



## Kusarr (29. Juli 2013)

Meine Leiste is heute angekommen und schon verbaut 

alles TOP

da steht drauf, dass es vor "indirekten" Blitzeinschlägen schützt, jedoch nicht vor "direkten" aufgrund der hohen Energie. ^^ .. also wenns Gewittert, PC aus .. schau ich halt TV 

und da stand i-was von "Versichert bis zu 5 Mio €" xD


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2013)

Ich würde von den Brennstuhl Blitzschutzleisten abraten.

1) Sie sind, zumindest alleine, nur ein völlig unzureichender Blitzschutz

2) Der sogenannte "Störfilter" sorgt nachweislich auch dafür das es zu Störungen an der Schutzerde kommen kann, die in vielen Geräten (auch in PCs) auch als elektrische Masse dient

3) Sie sind maßlos überteuert


Einen PC während eines Gewitters ausschalten ist auch nicht sinnvoll. Entweder man lässt es einfach darauf ankommen oder man hat einen wirklich wirkungsvollen Blitzschutz (dann ist ein Weiterbetrieb weitgehend gefahrlos möglich) oder man schaltet den PC nicht nur aus sondern steckt ihn vollständig aus und zwar nicht nur das Stromkabel sondern auch das Netzwerkkabel und alle anderen längeren Kabel.


----------



## biosmanager (29. Juli 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Einen PC während eines Gewitters ausschalten ist auch nicht sinnvoll.



Genau, ein richtiger Nerd lässt seinen PC immer an, sonst wäre er ja kein Nerd! 

Zum Thema Blitzschutz:
Richtiger Überspannungs- und Blitzschutz aus Grob-, Mittel- und Feinschutz (wozu die Leisten auch nur teilweise gehören) ist sicher nicht ganz billig. Es bleibt auch die Kosten/Nutzen-Frage. 
Informationen zu (professionellem) Überspannungsschutz: Guckst du

Wie sieht es da eigentlich mit Versicherungen aus? Decken die Blitzschäden ab?


----------

